# Pflanzenfilter... im Winter...



## sigfra (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

dann trau ich mich mal ( :?  ), wieder eine Frage zu stellen und ich lebe in der Hoffnung, das es ohne Reibereien geht    ... würde mich freuen...

es geht um meinen Pflanzenfilter, den ihr auf dem Bild seht.
mein Problem ist, das es der erste Winter für den PF ist...    und ich mir somit eigentlich noch nicht im klaren bin, wie ich diesen darauf vorbereite...
aber es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir diesbezüglich Tips geben könnt...
... 
den PF durchlaufen lassen, wird nicht gut sein... denke ich mir mal, da sonst der Teich zu arg auskühlt...  das kann ich abstellen... aber was ist dann ??? ...  Wasser im PF lassen... komplett oder nur die Hälfte... oder komplett leer ???... aber was ist mit den Pflanzen....  und wenn das Wasser im PF komplett drin bleibt... was passiert bei einem strengen Winter ??? ... und mit dem Substrat... Blähton und Kies.... bleibt ja dann normalerweise auch drin.... entstehen im Winter, wenn der PF nicht läuft und also Wasser drin ist, keine Giftstoffe oder ähnliches ??? welches dann im Frühjahr wieder entfernt werden muß ???... oder kann man den PF im Frühjahr bedenkenlos wieder in Betrieb nehmen ?
... so ... ich denke mal, das diese Fragen erst mal langen...   
und ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten bzw Tips...


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

ich würde ganz einfach die Pumpe abschalten. Das war's. Du bist allerdings der erste, der herausfindet, ob das Filterbecken eventuellem Eisdruck standhält. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es aber hinreichend stabil gebaut (armierter Beton, oder ?).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

also, ich gehe davon aus das sich der Pflanzfilter genauso wie ein kleiner Teich verhält.  

Pumpe abschalten und das Wasser drin stehen lassen.Zu Sicherheit würde ich allerdings einen kleinen Steropyrklotz oder evtl ein Lüfterstein reinhängen.Somit ist gewährleistet das dein Filter nicht komplett zufriert und das das Eis nicht gegen deine Wände drückt.
Im Frühjahr einfach wieder einschalten und los gehts... aber bis dahin dauerts ja noch was   

Ps. So wie beschrieben werde ich es bei mir auch machen.


----------



## lars (8. Nov. 2004)

hm.....  und warum läst du ihn nicht mit kleinster leistung weiter laufen ???? so lange du das wasser von einem erhöhten standdpunkt vom teich in den PF pumpst, sehe ich da keine probleme und er wird dann auch nicht zufrieren. 
so mache ich das auch immer.....


----------



## Jürgen (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Frank,



> den PF durchlaufen lassen, wird nicht gut sein... denke ich mir mal, da sonst der Teich zu arg auskühlt



Das sollte das kleinste Problem sein. Süßwasser hat die Angewohnheit nicht kälter als 0°C zu werden. Andernfalls erstarrt es zu Eis. Wenn also das Eingangswasser für den PF aus der Oberfläche des Wasserkörpers (Teich) entnommen und auch wieder der Oberfläche zugeführt wird, dann beträgt die Temperaturdifferenz nur wenige 1/10tel Grad.




> das kann ich abstellen... aber was ist dann ??? ...  Wasser im PF lassen... komplett oder nur die Hälfte... oder komplett leer ???... aber was ist mit den Pflanzen....  und wenn das Wasser im PF komplett drin bleibt... was passiert bei einem strengen Winter ???



Wenn du den Wasserdurchsatz abstellst und den PF nicht laufen läßt, dann gefriert das Wasser darin sehr wahrscheinlich komplett durch. Gefriert dabei auch der Wurzelraum ein, dann sind die meisten Pflanzen hin. Läßt du das Wasser ab, dann sind die Pflanzen wohl auch hin, da nun die Außentemperaturen unter 0°C an den Wurzelraum gelangen und die immer noch feuchten Wurzeln ebenfalls einfrieren werden. Dies wäre dann auch das Aus für die Mikrofauna (z.B. Pilze) und Mikrobiologie im Wurzelwerk des PF. 




> ... und mit dem Substrat... Blähton und Kies.... bleibt ja dann normalerweise auch drin.... entstehen im Winter, wenn der PF nicht läuft und also Wasser drin ist, keine Giftstoffe oder ähnliches ??? welches dann im Frühjahr wieder entfernt werden muß ???... oder kann man den PF im Frühjahr bedenkenlos wieder in Betrieb nehmen ?



Wenn alles schön durchgefroren war, dann wird oberhalb 0°C die Zersetzung der organischen Masse im PF beginnen und düngst deinen Teich mit den ehemaligen Pflanzen deines Filters. Die "verhungerte" Bakterienmasse wird dann ebenfalls in den Teich gespült, was jedoch weitesgehend inertes Material ist, dadurch also keine zusätzlichen "Giftstoffe" in das Teichwasser gelangen werden. 
Da jedoch die meisten Pflanzen verfroren sind, müsstest du den PF sowieso neu anlegen und dabei wirst du dann auch die alten Pflanzen entsorgen. Von daher käme ein "Trockenlegen" über die Wintermonate dem Einmotten eines technischen Filters gleich. Im Frühjahr beginnst du wieder bei Null.

Da dies nicht Sinn und Zweck eines PF sein kann, steht dir also aus meiner Sicht der Dinge nur eine Option offen, nämlich weiterlaufen lassen. Wenn du magst, dann auch mit gedrosselter Leistung, sprich reduziertem Wasserdurchsatz. Dieser sollte dann aber immer noch hoch genug sein, damit das Wasser im PF nicht gefrieren kann. Damit hast du dann selbst im Winter noch eine kleine biologische Reinigung am laufen, was sicher nichts schaden kann, solltest, was ich hoffe, auch im Winter weiterfüttern wenn danach verlangt wird und deine anderen Filter ihren Winterschlaf halten. 

Deine Ausführung des PF als "Mini-Hochteich" tendiert natürlich eher zum durchfrieren als ein PF der im umliegenden Erdreich sein Werk verrichtet. Das musst du ebenfalls beachten. Du kannst aber die freien Wände eventuell mit Strohballen oder Styropor etwas isolieren.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Pflanzen Schaden nehmen, wenn der Wurzelraum durchfriert. Das passiert im Teich und vor allem im abgestellten Bachlauf auch - kein Problem für die Pflanzen.

Gegen das Durchlaufenlassen spricht aus meiner Sicht (aber ich bin in Sachen Frost wirklich kein Spezialist mehr  ) vor allem, dass sich das Eis am Rand des fliessenden Bereichs bei solchen Überläufen zu dicken Eispacken aufbaut - und irgendwann das Wasser dahin lenkt, wo man es nicht unbedingt haben will. Andererseits ist sicher richtig: Abschalten kann mn die Pumpe immer noch.

Nur, wie gesagt: Für _erforderlich_ halte ich ein Durchlaufenlassen nicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## juergen-b (9. Nov. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem die theoretischen aspekte nun alle beleuchted wurden kann ich nur von meinen 4 jahren praktischer erfahrung an zwei pf-filtern (in der erde) und einem bachlauf berichten  

der durchlauf wird bei mir im winter kpl. gestoppt - über winter bildet sich eine durchlaufende eisschicht - und im frühjahr beginnt jede eingesetzte pflanze wieder mit ihrem wachstum . da der bachlauf z.b. nur ca. 15cm tief ist friert dieser über winter kpl. durch was aber meinen __ schwertlilien und __ seggen nichts antut.

mehr bedenken hätte ich da bei frank schon wegen der oberirdischen konstuktion und der geometrischen form in bezug auf eisdruck.

maßnahmen wie sie thorsten vorschlug wären die eine abhilfe - ein abdecken mit einer luftpolsterfolie eine weitere ?

gegen ein durchlaufen lassen sprechen die argumente von stefan - je nach intensität des winters wird der filter langsam aber sicher von den rändern aus eine intensive eisschicht bilden und zu irgendeinem zeitpunkt ein nicht planbares eigenleben entwickeln bzw. dicht machen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## StefanS (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem (ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass es eines darstellt) ist aus meiner Sicht der niedrige Wasserstand im PF. Wenn man da Styropor oder sonst etwas hineinlegt, hat das so gut wie keinen Effekt. Was ginge, wären dicht schliessende Kanister oder diese Fender zum Abfangen des Eisdruckes bei Pools, die man dann aber in den Kies eingraben und gegen ein Aufschwimmen sichern muss. Dazu eine Abdeckung aus Luftpolsterfolie - am besten wäre noch eine isolierende Schneedecke.

Auf der anderen Seite sehe ich die Sache gar nicht so tragisch. Ich kann mich allerdings nicht mehr gut an die Konstruktion erinnern, die Frank da gebaut hat. Ich meine, es waren eisenarmierte Wände. Dazu ist der PF nicht vollständig oberirdisch, sondern - meine ich doch - an drei Seiten ins Erdreich eingelassen. Das sollte nun wirklich halten - auch ohne die vierte Seite mit Styro zu isolieren. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (9. Nov. 2004)

*re*

Hallo
ich mal wieder:

ich habe bisher meinen Filterteich im Winter immer
mit einer 5.000er Pumpe 
(vom anderen Teichende ,bei ca 50cm Tiefe)
über eine Zeituhr gesteuert
jede Stunde 15min laufen lassen.

damit habe ich den Filterteich den ganzen Winter 
relativ eisfrei gehalten

ich denke nicht ,dass ich meinen Teich damit auskühle 
oder die Schichtung negativ beeinflusse ,
sonder eher 
durch die Erdwärme (aus einer Tiefe von ca 1,6m) den Filterteich "heize"

seit ich das soo händle , hab ich vor allem im Frühjahr
gleich klares Wasser.(weiß nicht ob´s daran liegt)

außerdem:

 kommen
 ALLE
Vögel der Umgebung im Winter zu 
MIR baden   8) 

außerdem:
 wollte ich die Bilder die der Frost am Überlauf zeichnet nicht missen.


----------



## StefanS (9. Nov. 2004)

Ach, Mensch, Karsten, grummel ... warum habe ich nicht selbst daran gedacht ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (9. Nov. 2004)

Grüß dich Stefan,

ich habe von einem Gärtner auf Nachfrage die Aussage erhalten, das das Wurzelwerk vieler Wasserpflanzen bei Temperaturen unterhalb -10°C Schaden nimmt. Wenn man sich die Literatur zu einzelnen Pflanzen anschaut, dann werden dort oftmals Minimum-Temperaturen von -10 bis -15°C erwähnt. Ausprobiert habe ich das jedoch noch nicht.   

Bei einem im Bodenkörper gebauten PF und auch Bachlauf sehe ich beim Abstellen auch keine so große Gefahr einer Schädigung der Pflanzen. Wenn allerdings etwas teilweise oberirdisch gebaut wurde und somit ganz anderen Temperaturen ausgesetzt ist, wäre ich da lieber etwas vorsichtiger.     



> Gegen das Durchlaufenlassen spricht aus meiner Sicht vor allem, dass sich das Eis am Rand des fliessenden Bereichs bei solchen Überläufen zu dicken Eispacken aufbaut - und irgendwann das Wasser dahin lenkt, wo man es nicht unbedingt haben will.



Bei von unten durchströmten PF´s wird das eher nicht passieren. Im Fall von Sigfras Teil dürfte sich da am Rücklauf ein schöner  vereister "Wasserfall" bilden. Aber solange da Wasser nachfliest passiert auch nicht mehr. Bei horizontal durchströmten Bachläufen und PF´s hingegen kann das jedoch durchaus geschehen. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (11. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

wie Du Dir vorstellen kannst, bin ich hier nicht so der Frost- und Eis-Experte. Das mit dem Eiswulst habe ich noch in Deutschland mehrfach und unangenehm erlebt - allerdings nicht bei einem von unten durchströmten Filtergraben/-Teich. Was Pflanzen betrifft, deren Substrat vollständig durchfriert, habe ich eine Auskunft von Werner Wallner wiedergegeben. Und der lebt in vergleichsweise strengen klimatischen Bedingungen. Ausserdem habe ich ihn in seiner Eigenschaft als Wassergärtner noch nie bei einer unzutreffenden Aussage erwischt. Scheint mir auch nachvollziehbar: Eis isoliert ganz gut.

Aber wie dem auch sei: Ein jeder muss hier seine Entscheidung selbst treffen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (12. Nov. 2004)

Grüß dich Stefan,

wie oft musst du mir denn noch auf das Brot schmieren, dass du momentan weniger frierst als ich?    Wenn du so weiter machst schlage ich mein Winterquartier in deinem Wohnzimmer auf....

Werner ist auch mir ein Begriff und ich schätze seine Kompetenz in Sachen Pflanzen ebenfalls sehr. Wenn er dir das so mitgeteilt hat, dann vertraue ich dem.

ABER...    .... Eis isoliert m.E. nicht in jedem Fall. Wäre dem so, dann würde das nämlich unsere Gefriertruhen ad absurdum führen. Gefrorenes Wasser kann jede Temperatur <0°C annehmen, was ja Sinn und Zweck des Einfrierens darstellt. Nun das Prinzip eines Iglus im Zusammenhang mit eingefrorenen Wurzeln anzuführen wäre demnach am Thema vorbei.

Dennoch, wenn Werner sagt, dass eingefrorene Wurzeln bei Wasserpflanzen kein Problem bedeuten, dann ist das auch so.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## gabi (12. Nov. 2004)

Hi Jürgen.

ich überleg gerade warum mein 
Teich im Winter keine Gefriertruhe ist.   

Da wird doch nur von einer Seite gekühlt. In der Gefriertruhe jedoch von allen sechs.    Ok bei Franks PF sind die Verhältnisse ein bisschen anders.

Und da gibts doch auch sowas wie Erdwärme.


@ Frank

Da ich zu radikalen Maßnahmen bereit bin würde ich es einfach ausprobieren. Wenn die Pflanzen den Winter im Wasser überstehen dann gut und wenn nicht dann nächstes Jahr auf winterharte umsteigen. Drum hab ich im Garten auch keine __ Dahlien. Lass uns wissen wie's geklappt hat.


----------



## Jürgen (12. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

dieses Warum ist leicht erklärt. Mit Erdwärme im Herkömmlichen Sinn hat das jedoch wenig zu tun. Entscheidend ist die Tiefe des Teiches und wie tief der ihn umgebende Bodenkörper durchgefriert. Dann kommt noch die Dichtanomalie des Wasser hinzu, die besagt, das Wasser bei einer Tempertur von 4°C die größte Dichte aufweist, weshalb das Wasser im Teich immer von oben nach unten gefriert. 

Solange also das umliegende Erdreich nicht bis zum Teichgrund hin durchgefroren ist, kühlt der Teich auch nicht gänzlich bis unter 0°C aus. Dann kommen da noch mikrobielle Prozesse am Teichgrund mit hinzu, die, wenn auch nur sehr sehr gering, Wärme produzieren und ans Wasser abgeben. Außerdem schützt die Eisdecke das darunterliegende Wasser vor den tatsächlichen Temperaturen der Luft und dem damit verbundenen Temperaturausgleich mit der Oberfläche des Wassers. Eventuell kommt auch noch eine grundwasserführende Schicht zum tragen, die ebenfalls das durchfrieren des Bodenkörpers reduziert. Das alles wirkt zusammen und verhindert, dass ein Teich im Winter zur Gefriertruhe wird. Meistens jedenfalls  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (12. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich denke, Deinen obigen Ausführungen wird niemand widersprechen: Selbstverständlich kann Eis nahezu beliebig niedrige Temperaturen annehmen. Aber dazu muss es schon sehr lange sehr kalt sein.  

Deshalb würde ich es derzeit mit Gabi halten: Ausprobieren !

Übrigens wird es bei uns jetzt am frühen Morgen auch null Grad. Ist die Folge von wolkenlosem Himmel. Die Woche über hat es mal wieder geschüttet. Natürlich war es da nachts auch wärmer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## tonny (13. Nov. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe mein Pflanzfiter und Patronenfilter seit einer Woche abgestellt, mein Siebfilter was ich über meiner Filteranlage habe kann ich nun noch weiter betreiben bis es richtig Frost gibt, so habe ich immer die Möglichkeit Mechanisch bei Temperaturen über 7-8 Grad meine Anlage ohne Filterpatronen wieder in Gang zu setzen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter... im Winter...*

Servus Frank (sigfra)

Bin auf der Suche nach PF auf diesen Thread gestossen, da ich auch einen PF bauen will.

Welche Erfahrung hast du jetzt im Winter mit dem PF gemacht.

Durchlaufen lassen oder abstellen  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## sigfra (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter... im Winter...*

Hallo Helmut...

ich stell den PF im Winter komplett ab... Wasser lass ich natürlich drin... also keinen Durchlauf...  da mir sonst der Teich zu schnell auskühlt...

... und damit bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich ganz gut gefahren und hatte keien Probleme...

... auch mit dem Eis gabs keine Probleme... es war nur oben eine Eisschicht.. bis zum Blähton, ab da gabs kein Eis mehr... somit waren die Wurzeln auch immer im Wasser und nicht im Eis... 

und im Frühjahr ... da geht es dann immer echt schnell los...


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter... im Winter...*

Servus Frank

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort 
Hast mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung - PRO - sehr geholfen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

